# Koko Audio Club GTG



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

My 2ch audio buddies and I are getting together tomorrow for an evening of entertainment and fine dining at The Jazz Kitchen in one of Indy's more popular cultural districts, Broad Ripple Village. The nationally known saxophonist, Kirk Whalum, will be dazzling us with his chops.



















It's been a couple years since any of us has hosted a listening session GTG in their homes, so it'll be interesting to see if there are any kickstarter volunteers, or if we need to twist some arms! It'll be even more interesting to see the expression on these dyed-in-the-wool audiophiles faces when they find out I've jumped ship to the HT arena! 

We do have some new members tagging along, but our HTS guests had to bow-out this time. Pics forthcoming! :bigsmile:


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

It was a good time had by all. The head liner was simply amazing. Each supporting band member is an accomplished solo artist in their own right. And it showed. Keyboard solo, bass solo, guitar solo, drum solo, and saxophone solo all swept the audience away and whipped them to a frenzy. Yet they respected the music and artists by being quiet during soft passages (other than the short call-and-response interaction between musicians and audience). It seemed to end too soon for everyone, but left us satisfied. I wound up buying one of their DVD's, which all band members autographed as we left the building. I'll have to post pictures later, as the firewall here at work blocks downloads from the cloud.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Sorry for the delay... pics coming in next day or two!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

So I fibbed and took a week or two. Not nice, I know. For anyone still interested, I'm trying to upload some pics now using my iPhone. Good luck with that, huh?

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------

